# ck3510h oil pan



## kiotioilpan (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey, just got a CK3510hst. liked the tractor until I punchered the oil pan on a rock. Looking at the pan the drain plugs are the lowest point and buyers should be careful of where there using these tractors. I ordered a new pan. There are 3 on there way to the U.S. All 3 are sold.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you make remove able skid plate?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Most oil drain plugs are at the lowest part of the pan.


----------



## inthecountry (Aug 20, 2016)

I also have a 3510. I wonder how much grief it will be to worm that pan around the drive shaft. Have you given any thought to removing the pan and just welding it?


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

inthecountry said:


> I also have a 3510. I wonder how much grief it will be to worm that pan around the drive shaft. Have you given any thought to removing the pan and just welding it?


Most oil pans are just stamped steel. You might be able to just remove it , beat the pan back into shape and weld up any cracks or possibly get someone to cut part of it out and make a new piece to fit. Oil pans are not precision made, just a place to collect the oil so the pump can pick it up to recirculate.


----------



## kiotioilpan (Aug 19, 2016)

This pan is alloy and not dented, its broken. I'm having a patch welded into it. As for the drive shaft, it's so ez to remove. one snap ring and 2 bolts.


----------



## kiotioilpan (Aug 19, 2016)

welded and running. tried to post pics on my phone but it was a no go. came out great.


----------



## kiotioilpan (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm sure glad I was able to repair the oil pan. 3 Kioti dealers in the area are going to call me back when they find out how long it will be to get a new one.


----------

